# MonStar's HST Experiment



## M.J.H. (Jun 5, 2005)

Decided to drop P/RR/S after a nice solid 3 weeks on the program. Really enjoyed the program a lot, I'm sure I'll go back to it in the near future. It's great for keeping my body guessing. Anyway, decided to do an HST experiment in a sense, since I got this program off of the HST forums. Basically I am going to be running 2 HST cycles at once, by training 6 days a week. 

I  am going to outline the actual exercises in my next post, but basically I am going to be doing a full-body split 6x a week. So it's going to really be nice to see how my body handles this. Of course I'm going to be doing the HST style progression. 15-rep cycle, 10-rep cycle, and then finally finish with a 5-rep cycle.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 5, 2005)

This is my 1st  HST Cycle outline. Basically just all of the exercises and all  that crap. Each cycle will last 2 weeks. And a full HST cycle will last 6 weeks. 

*Workout A*

Incline BB Presses
Bentover Rows
Seated BTN Presses
Hammer Curls
Skullcrushers
Standing Calf Raises

*Workout B*

Flat DB Flyes
Pulldowns 
DB Lateral Raises
Standing BB Curls 
Seated French Presses 
Seated Calf Raises


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 5, 2005)

Looks pretty interesting!!! I'll be following along with ya


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 5, 2005)

Look forward to seeing how you like it. Why no leg work though?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 5, 2005)

I like the "a day" "b day" idea of this program with the total body workouts.  the only thing I would change about the program persoanly is that I don't like the 15 rep, 10 rep, 5 rep thing that he wants you to stick to.  for normal people and newbies it is fine but for well trained individuals (like you are) you may not see much cross-over interms of strength between the different rep range phases of training due to the fact that you are training different muscle fibers.  But then again, strength is not what you are training for anymore.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 5, 2005)

*Archangel:* Thanks bro, I always like your support! 

*Rocco:* I have trained my legs for years, and honestly, its really caught up to me. My knees, ankles, and even hips are all tight all the time. I might consider starting yoga classes, I'm not sure yet. And I decided to take a break from all of the heavy leg training that I have been doing for years and years. Its really nice to finally have a break from damn squats, lol. 

*Patrick:* Hey bro, thanks for stopping by, I really appreciate it. I really like the workout A/B as well. It should be nice for the next 6 weeks or so to see how this working. About the 15/10/5-rep 2-week cycles---I am going to do this just because this is what is recommended by HST standards. I am just going to experiment with this to see what I think. I highly doubt I'll keep doing it that way after the first cycle.

But you hit the nail on the head bro when you said I don't care much about strength-training anymore. Because I really don't, or at least not right now. I am more concerned with other things---my physique of course, proportions, staying symmetrical, bringing up lagging bodyparts, etc. Strength isn't a concern of mine right now.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 5, 2005)

*HST Cycle 1 | 15-Rep Cycle | Day 1/14*
Sunday; 6-5-2005​
*Workout A*

*Incline BB Presses:* 125 x 15

*Bentover Rows:* 175 x 15

*Seated BTN Presses:* 105 x 15

*Hammer Curls:* 15's x 15 

*Skullcrushers:* 70 x 15

*Standing Calf Raises:* 195 x 15

Nice to be getting back into HST! I absolutely love training frequently. I am going to be training really frequently on this program so I am hoping for some great results! So far though today I just feel like I am going so damn light its hard to believe I'm actually doing anything. I guess we'll wait and see. 

Diet: 

*Preworkout:* whey protein + 2% milk, 25mcg T3, 200mg caffeine 
*During Workout:* 20 oz. Gatorade + 5g creatine
*Postworkout:* whey protein + 2% milk 
*Meal 1:* 1/2 whole-wheat turkey sandwich
*Meal 2:* 2 scoops of weight-gainer + 2% milk
*Meal 3:* 2 grilled chicken skewers, brown rice pilaf, mixed vegetables, garden salad + vinegarette dressing 
*Meal 4:* 1% cottage cheese + yogurt
*Meal 5:* 1/2 whole-wheat ham sandwich

Ended up taking in a good amount of protein today, probably right around 290-300g or so. Trying to take in around 300g or so a day from now on. See if this helps my progress in the gym at all.

Sleep: 6.5 hours. 

Weight: 217.5 lbs.  Damn my weight was high today! Went with the girlfriend to King Buffet, a Chinese buffet. Stuffed my fat face for about an hour there, of course. And then later that night I got some fast food.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 6, 2005)

*HST Cycle 1 | 15-Rep Cycle | Day 2/14*
Monday; 6-6-2005​
*Workout B*

*Flat DB Flyes:* 25's x 15

*CG Cable Pulldowns:* 95 x 15

*DB Lateral Raises:* 15's x 15

*Standing BB Curls:* 60 x 15 

*Seated French Presses:* 70 x 15

*Seated Calf Raises:* 195 x 15

Nice workout today. I hope I didn't start off too heavy, over the next 12 days or so I'm going to be working up to my 15RM's on all of these exercises. I just want to make sure that I don't burn myself out. So far the weights feel really light, as they should. 

Diet: 

*Preworkout:* whey protein + 2% milk, 25mcg T3, 200mg caffeine 
*During Workout:* 20 oz. Gatorade + 5g creatine
*Postworkout:* whey protein + 2% milk 
*Meal 1:* saltine crackers + tuna, 1 quart of skim milk 
*Meal 2:* 1% cottage cheese + pineapple
*Meal 3:* 1/2 whole-wheat peanut butter sandwich
*Meal 4:* whole-wheat turkey & cheese sandwich
*Meal 5:* whole-wheat ham & cheese sandwich
*Meal 6:* 

Sleep: 7 hours. 

Weight: 215.5 lbs.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 7, 2005)

Damn I was too late in the other journal.  on a side note, Im damn near as big as you(probably more since im shorter) hahahaha


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 7, 2005)

Looking good so far Mike. I hear you on the legs, enjoy your break  On another note, your "working" up to your 15 rep max is about my 5 rep max


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 7, 2005)

*Jake:* I don't think you're bigger bro, lol, but you can tell yourself that. 

*Rocco:* Yeah bro I absolutely hate training legs. So I'm definitely enjoying the break thats for sure. I am cutting some weights back in my HST cycle because I feel like I might be going to a tad too heavy too soon. We'll see what happens.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 7, 2005)

*HST Cycle 1 | 15-Rep Cycle | Day 3/14*
Tuesday; 6-7-2005​
*Workout A*

*Incline BB Presses:* 135 x 15

*Bentover Rows:* 185 x 15

*Seated BTN Presses:* 105 x 15

Decided to keep the same weight here from the last workout because my BTN presses lately are feeling weak. And I am supposed to still be in a very light part of my HST cycle. 

*Hammer Curls:* 20's x 15 

*Skullcrushers:* 75 x 15

*Standing Calf Raises:* 205 x 15

Diet: 

*Preworkout:* whey protein + 2% milk, 25mcg T3, 200mg caffeine 
*During Workout:* 20 oz. Gatorade + 5g creatine
*Postworkout:* whey protein + 2% milk 
*Meal 1:* whole-wheat ham & cheese sandwich
*Meal 2:* 

BTW, yesterday for some reason I can't edit my journal entry I don't really understand why. But last night I went out to Chili's and got 3 grilled chicken breasts, mixed veggies, and a big salad with balsamic vinegarette dressing.  

Sleep: 7.5 hours. 

Weight: 213 lbs.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 7, 2005)

Solid lookin w/o's here Brother MonStar!!! I think you picked the right weights too!!!, I hear ya about legs, although I honestly LOVE legs!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 7, 2005)

I am going to Chili's later tonight with my dad.  I love it so much, I can't wait.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 8, 2005)

good luck doing HST.  I know you will be back to doing this within 2 weeks or so.


----------

